

Nokia saw the future, but couldn't build it - sgloutnikov
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/22/6826051/nokia-saw-the-future-but-couldnt-build-it

======
Shofo
Nokia was killing it in software until 2005 and Hardware until 2011. All
ongoing handset manufacturers owe a lot to the foundations Nokia had set. They
all still utilise 100's of their patents. If only Meego was released in 2007,
we'd all be using it now and Nokia would still be the dominant force.

------
Gravityloss
Some say it was not really a software company.

